# im getting worse



## Mattnmike (Jan 16, 2008)

hey all
lately my dp has been getting worse, it just wont go away. i have been feeling really drugged up and spaced out, i feel like i dont know what i am doing. its freaking me out. everything is looking strange, like cars, peoples faces, the best way for me to describe them is as if they are alien looking.
i am so terrified of something happening to me, like i am going mad or i have a brain tumor and i am going bto die! i feel like this is not dp and its something else, cause everyday it feels different from the day before. can anyone relate to this?
thanx for reading

matt


----------



## markg990 (Apr 19, 2008)

hey
lately i can completely relate to this
dpd hit me about 3 and a half monthes ago and it is terrible
i too have a constant fear of the fact that im going insane or i have some much more seriously wrong,
and all though it is terrible, i have actually read that one of the main syptoms of dpd is the fact that you think your going insane,
or something is seriously wrong on a physical level. I know, and i completely think so too, it would be so much easier to realize
that is was some physical thing, get it fixed, and then be normal again, but sadly its not like that :/
i am in no way getting past my dpd yet really, but one thing that has sometimes helped me get a little distracted from it,
cause as you have probably noticed, its really hard to not constantly be thinking about it, something someone told me and something ive read
is....do not let your thoughts get to you. have you noticed you just keep anylizing and anylizing untill you lead yourself to some horrible new conclusion or realization? its cause you start anylizing too much, so anytime you catch yourself, i think, in my opinion, dont all of a sudden completely ignore the thought,
but just like realize that you are only thinking like this because of your mindset, and these like exadurated unreal thoughts are what end up ultimately causing your suffering.

i have a question for you... you have noticed youe depersonalization goes through like different feels, some last a day, some last a few...but its ALWAYS changing?


----------



## xplaydead (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear you are feeling like this...but I can say that I am feeling the same way...

if you have AIM...we could talk...if you want to that is..


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Mattnmike said:


> hey all
> lately my dp has been getting worse, it just wont go away. i have been feeling really drugged up and spaced out, i feel like i dont know what i am doing. its freaking me out. everything is looking strange, like cars, peoples faces, the best way for me to describe them is as if they are alien looking.
> i am so terrified of something happening to me, like i am going mad or i have a brain tumor and i am going bto die! i feel like this is not dp and its something else, cause everyday it feels different from the day before. can anyone relate to this?
> thanx for reading
> ...


Me too!! I?m very very terrified, because i?m thinking if my DP will become in something like schizophrenia...My DP is getting worse and worse day by day...And some nights i have disorders of thought, incoherent....
I don?t know what to do...and the doctors don?t have any idea of what is happening to me


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Doctor's usually won't be of much help. Don't worry about schizophrenia a lot of people with DP fear being schizophrenia but the fear of being insane most likely means you don't have schizophrenia.


----------

